# NAMI (National Alliance on Mental Illness) Month



## SilverMoon (Jun 1, 2017)

This month we ban together to dispel the stigma of Mental Illness. It is difficult for me to grasp how that in these modern times people still stand back, some even from their own children, wearing the same old sunglasses blocking the blatant blare of fellow human being's suffering. Persons who never asked for illness and who fear to ask for help simply due to judgment and ignorance.

Link to NAMI Awareness Month. Not lengthily, powerful and informative. Hoping this will inspire dialogue. And for those, like myself, who've fought and fight the battle in mind. Thank you.

https://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Mental-Health-Conditions


----------



## Nellie (Jun 1, 2017)

Pitiful, isn't it? Judge not, lest ye be judged? Ha! If only they knew how it felt. Damn them!


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 1, 2017)

The day when mental health disorders are as untaboo as a broken leg will be a great day. The challenge, to my mind, is that such disorders aren't just perceived as being a feature of a person's body, but that they _are _the person. I had a girlfriend who suffered a severe psychotic episode and the truth is I couldn't handle it. Leaving aside the delusional beliefs and hallucinations and the fact that she didn't stop talking or ever need to sleep, barring a two-second power nap every few days, all of which are basically liveable-with - but by no means easy - once you get your head around them and sort of accommodate them, her personality was so changed that I couldn't shake the notion that she hated me. She certainly acted like it. Which led to thoughts of: well, why am I hanging around? Is she even ill anymore or is this how she is now? And so that was that, and I miss her terribly, and she doesn't know it but she informs a great deal of my writing. I know now that it was the illness talking but at the time, you just feel like there is no point in being there. Staying around robs you of your self-respect, and you have a hard choice to make.

What's my point? I feel like there is no roadmap to becoming comfortable with mental illness. There's lip service, and the occasional fundraiser, and pff, and that's about it. I myself have periodic bouts of anxiety that have absolutely affected - defined - my life, my career, and so on. I am doing okay, don't get me wrong - more than okay, in fact; I need no sympathy, to bomb a little Freddie in there - but without that, things would be vastly different. At my lowest ebbs did I ever feel understood? No, I felt like I was a burden on society, a toxin, that others, no matter how infinitely patient, would be measurably better off if I wasn't around, and that deep inside, they knew it. All this talk of awareness and understanding and reaching out dwindled to nothing in the face of simple evolutionary forces that ask: are you a liability? Do you add anything to the group? If the answer was no to either of these, then as far as I was concerned, the living universe had no use for me whatsoever. The best I could hope for was to be condescended to. I had to make myself socially useful, and that's an ongoing, hard, and bloody battle. I think, if I ever become the million-selling novelist I deserve to be  I'd like to go out on the road and workshop some of the ideas that I've had about pulling oneself out of that situation. The only trouble seems to be that they sound hopelessly unpalatable and gauche. And that's just from a fairly mild case.

That's my experience anyway. I hope it is not the same everywhere, and that we make headway. I guess it's better than the old days, where women could reportedly be thrown into asylums for reading novels


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 1, 2017)

I use to go to Nami in Virginia. I went for therapy and to received free treatment which is all over the united states. It is a charity. I wish there were a program like it near where I live. You share all your private thoughts and people reply back even those who want to learn how to improve their mental and emotional sickness (such as was my case, since I have a mood disorder).

In a developing country, it is difficult to study especially if a person has hallucinations with how people treat you. Which is why online education is my only real choice. People have sympathy because they have it for other things. I believe the internet is a giant playground for misbehavior. People were children before, they can act like that under the circumstances that they like or dislike something. Ask people what they have a heart for. Upfront they will tell you they do not about a certain subject, but in fact their suffering they might sometimes they think is misunderstood. No one knows about mental illness easily unless they have no other choice to do so sadly. Anyways understanding goes hand in hand as emotion is a language. The ones who suffer will be more sympathetic like Aristotle once said. Pain brings understanding. It's my interpretation it brings maturity. Because people know nothing, of what it is like.

Things get used for the wrong reasons these days. People get creative. That is why somethings require empathy. I am currently writing a story in a different direction that intended. That expressed in part those thoughts. I appreciate help, because it is a way of communication. I appreciate people saying good things about people with mental disease. So many things pass through my mind when talking about it.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes, many hear a label and never see the person. And then there's the person who defines themselves by their illness. Relying on a label to withdraw from society or raise holy hell.

I was once that person who for years would say "I'm Bi-Polar". No. They day I got I am a_ person with this condition _was the day I began to take responsibility for my life. The ruin made was not my fault. I was born with a chemical imbalance. 

Has anyone heard: Snap out of it? Keep a stiff upper lip? Or the worst ever directed my way "You can't afford the luxury of being depressed". The force of stigmas are fueled by making people feel shame. Think about it. Is this not a form of "bullying?" "You're not like me so you are wrong, a persona non grata" This is precisely why we need to speak up in collective voice. There is power in numbers. And there are many numbers counting down to your garden variety depressive. 

And when it comes to mental illness there seems to be no middle ground. We are either demonized as a burden to society or glorified as the genius who contributes to society only at the expense of themselves.  

Don't get me started on the media's portrayal of mental illness. It would be futile. You know all about it and am certain you share my ire that we are not all axe murderers. _Damn them_, yes. But here is the instance of the walking money machines.

bd, I'm sorry you girlfriend never re-bounded from her breakdown but though a difficult choice I feel you made the right one. We cannot sacrifice our own life, the one we fight for - for peace - to another's who is beyond our reach.

gh, I didn't know you come from another country where there is even more of a stigma. Am so glad you've found a way to self educate on-line. 

Gotten from a movie I recently watched "We are not the sleeping people in this world".


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 1, 2017)

Well, my hallucinations are under control (because of current meds and my doctor)but I fear what may happen (pessimistic by nature on mental disease). That I could get more. Might as well say I am schizo-affective, and experience a lot of anxiety but in social interactions with people. Panic attacks have been prevented but can be triggered I think with fear. I have some compulsive behaviors. I do want to get to become a psychologist. If I pass a board exam I may elevate the standard of treatment people receive and get paid in the process. I wish I could become a psychiatrist but you need real brains and putting a life in my hands makes me uneasy. I am working on the compulsive behaviors. My family is more dysfunctional became of some scenarios which keep hitting the finances. Basically fraud of some sort on us.


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 1, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> bd, I'm sorry you girlfriend never re-bounded from her breakdown but though a difficult choice I feel you made the right one.



Oh, she did rebound, had a series of relapses, rebounded again. It was our relationship that didn't survive.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 1, 2017)

Sick mental patients with hallucinations is tough. Once you have hallucinations you enter the spectrum of schizophrenia. But after that I don't know much. There are many types of schizophrenia.


----------



## Tiashe (Jun 2, 2017)

Theglasshouse said:


> Well, my hallucinations are under control (because of current meds and my doctor)but I fear what may happen (pessimistic by nature on mental disease). That I could get more. Might as well say I am schizo-affective, and experience a lot of anxiety but in social interactions with people. Panic attacks have been prevented but can be triggered I think with fear. I have some compulsive behaviors. I do want to get to become a psychologist. If I pass a board exam I may elevate the standard of treatment people receive and get paid in the process. I wish I could become a psychiatrist but you need real brains and putting a life in my hands makes me uneasy. I am working on the compulsive behaviors. My family is more dysfunctional became of some scenarios which keep hitting the finances. Basically fraud of some sort on us.



I had a panic attack last year, and I thought I was dying. .-. Oh, I am also aiming to become a psychologist. But yeah, psychiatrist is a bit difficult since it's a medical position and all.

But regarding awareness, I feel for those students who suffer in school just because their symptoms are not that 'apparent', or that they are not that high of a priority than those who have it more obvious...


----------



## Ultraroel (Jun 2, 2017)

A big problem is that mental diseases are being used as a banner to push agenda's nowadays. Self diagnosis is a disease and unfortunately incredible popular. I agree that Mental Illnesses can be incredible crippling, but unfortunately those who are carrying as a bade of honor among their peers are destroying the credibility of those who actually deal and suffer from mental diseases. Instead of taking the taboo off, these people push it into the attention seeking spectrum. Which is a shame for those who are suffering and are scared to ask for help


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello Tiashe. I think the American high school I went to could have done more being depressed. They obviously knew I covered my face. It was labeled with social phobia by a later doctor but wasn't. The teachers were concerned.The psychologist didn't treat me well since I according to her I misbehaved and took it personally and I was just a teenager who didn't know the culture well enough. I had a disability, I wouldn't know until I took some English classes. A lot of people with disabilities drop out of their classes according to research. Then had to leave the country because my parent's bosses decided I should return. And that panic attack is exactly how I feel as well and it begins. And I dropped my depression meds since I switched countries and couldn't follow up on treatment since I didnt know better or my parents.

As for detecting mental disease early it's almost too difficult. It started gradually in high school that I'd cover my face (still don't know why and it happens sometimes). I never asked my doctor what that was during my current visits. Because now the doctor I have is probably the best well-known doctor I can get (comparing the ones we have graduating from universities) that don't have amercian research or from Europe. I don't know if that was both brain damage or autism. I'll never know it seems but felt depressed. And I had a bizarre experience of something illogical happen to me when before high school. As a kid, I couldn't explain the symptoms. Nor knew I had mental disease symptoms. It is intriguing because it implies a lot about a kid's development getting some thoughts considered "delirious" that went undetected before high school.

Hello ulraroel: I agree since it should be the same for everyone else. The best examples of successful people irritate us with mental disease: because people think yes we can, but we can't. But the "banner" for representation for all mental diseases I am aware is unequal. I like equal representation for minorities and mental disease. There's a government that does that. Canada, for instance, has minorities traditionally misrepresented for small groups in other countries to have a voice in the government.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 2, 2017)

I've done some self-analysis myself, but of course it's important to discuss these things with your doctor (which reminds me, M.D.'s are not psychiatrists - and it does concern me that a lot of meds are given out by people who probably do not have much training in mental disease).  

Of course you've got to wonder if a lot of people think they've got a mental disease simply because they feel bad.  I do think that the medical community's approach to mental disease needs work.  

Wish everyone a better day.

Tony


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 2, 2017)

Right, misread ultraroel: not taking virus vaccines for people to prevent autism. I think it comes from heredity and environmental causes of stress. Not because of the vaccines.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 2, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *MidnightPoet*
> 
> and it does concern me that a lot of meds are given out by people who probably do not have much training in mental disease).


and it very strongly concerns me as well. Even PHd's rely on the diagnostic wastebasket. If they can't make heads or tails of a patient's diagnoses they just label them schizophrenic and prescribe neuroleptics. 

This happened to my brother. He's never had a psychotic episode but was diagnosed as a schizophrenic and prescribed anti-psychotics. To the diagnostic wastebasket he went. 

If anti-psychotics are administered later in age in large doses for a long period of time and especially to those who are even mildly developmentally challenged the likelihood of developing Tartive Dyskenisia is pretty much inevitable. I pleaded with his Phd to take him off the meds but to no avail. My brother now suffers from TD.

TD is a neurological side effect which causes irreversible lower facial twitches, jutting tongue (which limits speech), stimminng - rubbing face and other methods to self-soothing. Hyper-metabolism which renders the person looking anorexic despite high calorie intake. More bizarre symptoms but the worst of all is that these persons have a short life expectancy. _I just want to hunt down this doctor _and did try but there's the Statute of Limitations. In any case, he was an older man and has passed.

My brother is with me now but just for a month's time. Tuesday he will be returning to Wisconsin where he lives a simple, quite life with few complaints except for people making fun of him.  He cannot speak on the phone so I advocate for him long distance. 



> Originally Posted by *MidnightPoet*
> 
> I do think that the medical community's approach to mental disease needs work.



Tony, an unequivocal YES.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 2, 2017)

1 hour for 200 dollars a psychiatric session is bad.Should be 2 hours each time per month for 200. Sad to hear how it happened silvermoon.

I had my share of bad doctor's experiences. One gave me medicine even though he was no psychiatrist and was a psychologist. I bet he may have passed away, and was accused of being a pedophile in the United States for rape, he had no ethics. It's not surprising. He overcharged my parents too for 1000-2000 dollars. My mom and dad were desperate.

I wish you find a good doctor to treat him and that there is a breakthrough.

Go to a middle-aged doctor who has masters in many places and credentials. Like a member here said, a doctor in his or her 40s 50s has a lot more experience. That's what I would do. Make sure your brother now receives the best treatment. The medical system is screwed-up in the United States because doctors must spend more time with patients if they expect to be paid so much.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you but there's nothing to be done but be the best sister and friend I can be. We are both closer than ever and this is a blessing.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 5, 2017)

i propose the perspective that everyone
has precarious impermanent mental health.

self deception, denial and an infinite ability to rationalize
greet me daily, not one month per year.

and i don't watch television.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 9, 2017)

i don't know if this is the most appropriate place to post this, but i do feel strongly that it is worth sharing.

one of the things i will be reading/contemplating, etc. this week will be the basic wikipedia information on the *T*heory of *P*ositive *D*isintegration by Kazimierz Dąbrowski.

i anticipate the information to be dense enough for me to spend several weeks on different aspects.

i considered doing a blog set, but decided against it.
could be a great focal for discussion.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 9, 2017)

I will have to make time and check this out. Sounds fascinating. If you post for discussion please let me know! Laurie


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 9, 2017)

That's great if you decide to. I know that would help benefit people on this website. I'd also like to hear your experiences after reading it should you make that choice if you think you will read the book.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 10, 2017)

the first thing that strikes me about this theory is that, imho, significant differences exist between this approach and that of maslow.

for anyone that struggles beneath a perceived weight of life experience,
i would wish they find value in the 5 levels described in the wiki overview.
for one afternoon, to feel the wonder of being a human butterfly
 and to find a personal key to bring that wonderous feeling
 to them upon demand, well, i feel strongly that *is greater good*.

everyone still has to do stuff they'd rather not, like clean the bathroom
or wash out the trashcan.
BUT i feel those things are celebrations once wings are flexed.
jussayin'


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 10, 2017)

So life is overcoming challenging first experiences. Or unique and new experiences that we cannot understand and become more challenging. But we end up appreciating after we give it our try? We can accomplish good things if we try. 

All I know about Maslow is his hierarchy of needs. I assume that is what he means by weight of experience. Such as not having a shelter means that we can if no safety, not accomplish our goals.

So maybe they are related. If we work hard and are motivated we can probably accomplish something even if the odds are against it. We might need to believe in ourselves and that way the thing we thought we couldn't do becomes real.

That's my take so far on what it is about. It's poetic that is for certain. Don't know if I am wrong.

And of course experience can vary. If it is mental disease it is coping with emotions.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 10, 2017)

I just finished reading Positive Disintegration on Wikileaks and my understand is that if we try and fail we can only try again, otherwise we will be a failure forever. We can only learn by trying, failing and doing it again. He also speaks of the "gifted child" and their psychological well-being. My son was a gifted child and he was also very challenging. He was diagnosed with ADD while in middle school, therefore he was mistakenly put on medication. All the meds did for him was make the situation worse. He spiraled into a deep depression and wanted to die. Then the dr. said he was bi-polar.........OMG! 
In reality, my son was/ is very sensitive at times, but brilliant, too. He went on to college, graduating magna cum laude and furthering his education by attending law school. 
So what I am saying is that what/how we think often validates our behavior. Stay away from the bad influences in your life. Simple as that.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 10, 2017)

this theory deals specifically with development of personality.
full development of the potential(s) of a person.

in the larger environment around me the influences of maslow/erikson
are substantial.

dabrowski presents a model that does not necessarily support
traditional socialization desired outcomes.
he suggests that some developing humans have high potential for 
developing *individual* personalities.

"... it is not assumed that even a majority of people progress through all levels. TPD is not a theory of stages, and levels do not correlate with age."

there are individuals that physically grow, learn, express outside of maslow's theoretical hierarchy.
that is not to say that my local environment is supportive of a 10 year old choosing to live under a bridge, fish and gather common land produce in season, while reflecting upon thoreau and expressing themselves through scavanged component kinetic art.
BUT dabrowski does put forward a forum for acknowledging that this is not indicative of "harmful need to rebel against authority" simply to "not complY".

it appears that other than obvious motivations for not embracing this model, a lack of "reputable diagnostics" works against it within current "professional circles".

does this clarify some aspects?


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 10, 2017)

with regard to emotions:
"

the development of a hierarchy of individual values—emotional reactions—is a critical component in developing one's personality and one's autonomy, thus, in contrast to most psychological theories, emotions play a major role in this approach
emotional reactions guide the individual in creating his or her individual personality ideal, an autonomous standard that acts as the goal of individual development
the individual must examine his or her essence and subsequently make existential choices that emphasize those aspects of essence that are higher and "more myself" and inhibit those aspects that are lower or "less myself" based upon his or her own personality ideal
critical components of individual development include autoeducation and autopsychotherapy

Dąbrowski suggests that for some people emotions are their feedback mechanism.
if someone tries to work at a grocery store and it makes them sad and the sadness debilitates them, maybe the path to their happiness passes through the grocery store, helps them clarify and releases them better able to express themselves naturally somewhere else.

*autoeducation* and *autopsychotherapy*
are key concepts.
remember, he never suggests this is MOST people.
some people want to be happy doing what they're doing where they're doing it - end of need for a different kind of growth.

more clarity?


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks so much for posting this data, XxX! I am slow on the move this weekend so have not gotten to my own research. I shall return...


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 10, 2017)

What you posted is a good overview and is clear. That sounds like something I think my doctor would want for his patients and is a fresh perspective (he gave me a crash course on symptoms of my disease when I was his patient). I wonder if such courses existed for people on the internet. But it is something to consider for the future. Autoeducation and autopsychotherapy sounds like something I would like to do.

I'll do some research on the title more in depth, for reading on what the book is about on a google search.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 11, 2017)

The disparate terming of Dobroswski’s theory befuddled, intrigued and inspired me to get a handle on his hierarchal models. Shortly, I realized that this would be like trying to dig a hole to China with a toothpick.

Though his he most known for his high ability studies of the gifted person, I would first like to touch on his departure of thought as it relates to that of mainstream psychology which attempts to adjust a person with “mental illness” to societal norms. Here, I cannot resist quoting Jiddu Krish Namurtie

“It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society”

Dobrowski proposes that psychic discomfort triggers self-reflection and that this introspection fuels the process of psychological maturation. This idea caused me to recall the times therapists have told me that I have a “Strong Self Observing Ego”.  The ability to examine cause of my behavior by standing back from myself. 

Re: Inner turmoil. He purports: “Individuals with strong developmental potential tend to experience frequent and intense crisis that creates opportunities for development of an autonomous, self-crafted personality.”

It was very interesting to read about the struggles highly gifted persons face such as unusual nervous sensitivities, Over Excitabilities, which pushes the individual to higher performance. 

OE’s and Personality Types

1. A person with emotional OE has deep-felt and complex emotions and can identify with the feelings of others.
2. A person with intellectual OE has an inquiring mind and is introspective, analytical, and not easily distracted.
3. A person with imaginational OE is creative and has elaborate daydreams and fantasies.
4. A person with sensual OE has heightened sensory awareness and reactions.
5. A person with psychomotor OE has a surplus of energy, is highly active and enthusiastic, and may be impulsive and competitive.

Further info: http://sengifted.org/overexcitability-and-the-gifted/

Thanks so much, XoX, for bringing Dobrowski's  Theory to my attention which is perfectly topical to this thread. Laurie


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 12, 2017)

life-long-learning.
theory & application.
i am convinced the external world benefits most
by the internal desire to voluntarily contribute
the positive/creative minutes of one's internal life.
this is not within the comfort zone of some,
but it is the lifeblood of some others.
be well with yourselves.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm right there with you. The Contributer.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 15, 2017)

pretty happy with my worldview.
this week i'm going to take a look at it from a different perspective:
"

Rejected Abraham Maslow's description of self-actualization (Dąbrowski was a personal friend and correspondent of Maslow). Actualization of an undifferentiated human self is not a developmental outcome in Dąbrowski's terms. Dąbrowski applied a multilevel (vertical) approach to self and saw the need to become aware of and to inhibit and reject the lower instinctual aspects of the intrinsic human self (aspects that Maslow would have us "embrace without guilt") and to actively choose and assemble higher elements into a new unique self - this process is what differentiates Man from the Animals. Dąbrowski would have us differentiate the initial self into higher and lower aspects, as we define them, and to reject the lower and actualize the higher in creating our unique personality.
"

this week i'm thinking in terms
of what components of my worldview
i most value,
whether or not they appear to be level 1/level 2ish, etc.
with a desired end goal
of identifying specific activities/efforts
that embody intersections and unions of those subsets.

pareto principal, cuz' discretionary time and surplus energy are not infinite, for me.

_*bancroft/frankl should be considered givens*_


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 15, 2017)

Interesting link: https://www.lisarivero.com/2015/11/14/self-awareness/

Shaping of one's self has to do with applying Emotional Intelligence according to Dobrowski. EI is a concept I've yet to fully explore. My goal for the week.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 16, 2017)

i am understanding this but trying to process all those ten-dollar words is difficult this early in the morning.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 16, 2017)

I know, Tony. I visit Merrium Webster and bring her one word a day. She always gets back to me with several definitions - because that's how the English Language goes.....


----------



## Darren White (Jun 16, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> This month we ban together to dispel the stigma of Mental Illness. It is difficult for me to grasp how that in these modern times people still stand back, some even from their own children, wearing the same old sunglasses blocking the blatant blare of fellow human being's suffering. Persons who never asked for illness and who fear to ask for help simply due to judgment and ignorance.
> 
> Link to NAMI Awareness Month. Not lengthily, powerful and informative. Hoping this will inspire dialogue. And for those, like myself, who've fought and fight the battle in mind. Thank you.
> 
> https://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Mental-Health-Conditions



Fighting this too, thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 17, 2017)

Been absent since I had no internet where I was staying but now it is installed today. I need to return to this but get back home on Sunday. Another trip outside the city, and my family usually does involve me sometimes by asking me to help them with favors or chores. I haven't neglected this and I hope to continue this soon. But silver moon is making good progress. I will come back to this, fingers crossed.


----------



## dale (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow. Can't believe there's an alliance for mental illness and I wasn't elected president of the thing.


----------



## LeeC (Jun 17, 2017)

dale said:


> Wow. Can't believe there's an alliance for mental illness and I wasn't elected president of the thing.


They knew you were busy with the AFA (Alternate Facts Alliance).


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 19, 2017)

> Does emotional intelligence exist — and if so, is it of any importance? It first helps to know what emotional intelligence is and is not.
> _*What Emotional Intelligence Is *_
> My colleague Peter Salovey (now Provost of Yale University) and I introduced the theory of EI and a demonstration of how it might be measured in two 1990 journal articles. Emotional intelligence, as we described it, is the capacity to reason about emotions and emotional information, and of emotions to enhance thought. People with high EI, we believed, could solve a variety of emotion-related problems accurately and quickly. High EI people, for example, can accurately perceive emotions in faces. Such individuals also know how to use emotional episodes in their lives to promote specific types of thinking. They know, for example, that sadness promotes analytical thought and so they may prefer to analyze things when they are in a sad mood (given the choice). High EI people also understand the meanings that emotions convey: They know that angry people can be dangerous, that happiness means that someone wants to join with others, and that some sad people may prefer to be alone. High EI people also know how to manage their own and others' emotions. They understand that, when happy, a person will be more likely to accept an invitation to a social gathering than when sad or afraid.


Source: pyschology today blog. Google search.
On emotional intelligence. My doctor wrote on likedin in that it does not exist, remember he is a psychiatrist treating mental illness. He doesn't believe in cognitive behavioral therapy's mindfulness yet therapy uses this. The psychotherapist practiced teaching mindfulness on me. I don't know all the perspectives. EI is more complex so he had removed the article I was searching and i was planing to post it here. This is in the case of acquiring mental disease and depression. I live in a somewhat dysfunctional family, and I believe my doctor wrote it with eager thoughts to discuss that theory on why it does not exist.

However it is claimed some people have it. For those of us who are lucky to have it, mindfulness I conclude must be a good approach. Yet emotional problems are medical. Brain chemistry suggests I don't produce it anymore. Maybe mindfulness can be taught, but some diseases make it difficult. For example schizoaffective creates an illusion of reality and people's moods change constantly.


So for those who have it, then training in mindfulness could help. Let's be optimists and not pessimists. In the article, you probably know their position. It is somewhat a debate, not clear cut.

The case depends if you have a diagnosis or not. I assume and it is not severe. Therapy such as occupying the mind, psychiatrists, is what they advise.

I assume you can take a psychological test for emotional intelligence but it is not established in me early on in life after I got older. I suggest it as an important step towards prevention though but do not know what to think.


----------

